# Video clips of the puppies and parents!!!



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

These are in response to my last thread:

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi-chat/68344-might-have-found-my-puppy.html

Here are some clips the breeder sent us of the puppies and the parents. I have my heart set on the little red girl. I think her head is shaped a bit nicer than the fawn girl. The mother has a bit longer muzzle than I personally like, but I really like her head shape. The father looks like his is a little shorter, so he's perfect.  Here they are:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2d1aly4Cyzc&feature=youtu.be
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xNEcicRYR4&feature=youtu.be
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78caqe3Z9Ug&feature=youtu.be
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFpcRf6d260&feature=youtu.be

We offered to put a deposit down on her because she is not going to be 8 weeks until the last week of May since they were born March 29th, so she's just 4 weeks now. But the breeder said not to worry and that she would not sell her to anyone else! I am so happy! Finally found my baby. What do you guys think of her?


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

I can't watch the video's  it said not available yet....waaaaaaaa!


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

The videos are set to private. I'm anxious to see them! haha


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

When can you go see them? I'm so excited for you! I would ask her to please let you put a deposit on her when you go visit. Just for your own peace of mind, ya know? At least that's how I would feel...


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

Parsley'sMommy said:


> These are in response to my last thread:
> 
> http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi-chat/68344-might-have-found-my-puppy.html
> 
> ...



The videos won't play for me bit says these videos are private. Are you going to take a trip up to see. The pups before the 4 weeks are up? I think I would or I would not be able to stand the wait 4 weeks would seem like forever to me.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Oops! They were private! Fixed them!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

So adorable!! I really enjoyed the videos!!


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

OMG! Absolutely precious! Love them! Both parents are very pretty too! Your baby "Parsley" is "A " dorable! So happy for you! Woo hoo! Are they close to you? When are you going to visit?


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

I love the red one good choice, they are both cute thow. The parents are adorable also!! gl with your new baby im sure you will both love eachother so much!!!


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

They are so cute I just loved the video with the little red one climbing over mom with its little butt in the air made me giggle really cute pups


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh isn't she just so darling! Congrats on finally finding your "kid"  I'm sure she'll be worth the wait.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Love them,so glad you found a new baby


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I think these are adorable puppies. I like the parents too zooming around.  I really like the red girl best! She is beautiful. I think you will be very very happy with her.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

They are both so adorable. Are you going to go see them? Congradulations on finding your baby!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Chubby little puppies! haha!

They are darling. I like the red one trying to nurse her mama's back! 

You made a good choice!! I am going to try and find a pic of Ruby (also red) at 4 or 6 weeks. Pic from the breeder.

eta pics:
at 6-8 weeks









at 14 weeks. She is the one in the middle.









and the signature pic is her at 1 year old. I never really pictured that we would have a red but I now just LOVE the color!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you so much, girls! I am so happy. I think she is adorable.

Karen, Ruby was a precious puppy! I wish the breeder had a good profile view picture of this puppy. She looks to be applehead, right? Or is it not entirely possible to tell yet? She's only 4 weeks. I know that some puppy's stops become more pronounced as they get older.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Here's another picture that she just sent us:










So precious! Such a scrunched up face, lol.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I think she is apple. A side/profile pic would tell you for certain. 

I love the new pic. The nose is adorable!

Make your BF ask her for a profile pic. I just looked it up! In Swedish, 'profile' is 'profil'.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I will do that!  Yeah, we haven't really seen her true profile because the videos and pics have been at a downwards angle looking at them. I would like to see her profile at a level view.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

The little red girl looks like a fox cub! They are both much prettier in the videos, I'm sure you won't be disappointed. Is it the red girl that is more outgoing?


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Haha, I agree! Or a little bear in that sleeping pic! I think she said that the fawn girl was a bit more rambunctious after she sent the clips, but I didn't see a lot of difference in the videos. They are only 4 weeks though so I'm sure their personalities are still developing. The breeders seem to really care about the puppies and give them lots of attention, so I don't worry that either of them will be timid or unaccustomed to people. I just think the little red one is so darn cute, I can't resist her.

They are going to send us more pics and videos throughout the month to keep us updated on her and to see how she's growing.  We don't know yet if we're going to travel to visit within the four weeks that we're waiting. I would really love to, I just can't seem to convince my boyfriend to do it. It's a 3 hour train ride, plus maybe a 20 or 30 minute bus ride each way.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Go without him! I wouldn't be able to wait a whole 4 weeks to meet my new baby. I found it almost impossible to wait 2 weeks between visits when we were waiting for Bambi to grow up. The breeder must have been sick of the sight of me lol.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

LOL. You know, I totally would (would be cheaper for me too!), but I don't speak Swedish and I don't know how well they speak English. I think one of them is actually a foreigner. She was saying how she moved here two years ago. So I'm not sure if she even speaks English at all. The man is a Swede though, so I'm sure he understands at least a little English. But I guess it's something I can have my boyfriend ask them about to see if they'd be okay with me just coming by.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Caitlyn, she's adorable!!!

Now this is NOSY of me, but I wanna know the story of you and your BF meeting on the internet and then you moving to Sweden!!! Wow! What did your family think? How long have you been there? What do you think of the country? Do you feel like you made the right decision? I have daughters your age, and I can't imagine one of them moving so far away. I'd love to hear the story.


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

Congratulations! She's so adorable. I love her cute face.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you, Tracy! I'm having second thoughts now thinking she might not turn out to be very apple heady. Do you think she will be an applehead? As you can see, her momma doesn't have the short muzzle like an apple. I think she kinda looks more deer. I can't see the dad well enough to tell. We've asked for a profile pic of the puppy so hopefully that will determine her head shape.

We met online in November 2010 playing a game called Left 4 Dead, lol. My family thought I was a little crazy about the whole thing. My mom was worried sick at first but my dad was more relaxed about it. They all miss me a lot and I miss them just as much. It's hard being without my family. Sweden is alright, but to be honest, I wish we lived in the U.S. It's expensive and cold here! I do miss my home, but I'm also happy to be with my boyfriend. Honestly, I feel a bit torn. I wish him getting into the U.S. was as easy as it was for me to get into Sweden.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow Caitlyn, what an adventure you are on!!! Enjoy it.  

I do think the puppy is going to turn out apple headed. She may not have a super short extreme muzzle applehead but I don't think she will look deer headed at all. 

Watch her grow. Her head will change as she matures but I do think she will have the look you want.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks, qtchi!

That makes me happy to hear coming from you, Tracy. I actually like appleheads that have a little bit longer muzzles. I'm just really most concerned with the dome shaped head and the 90 degree stop. If that's there, then I'm happy! I will post the profile picture of her once we get it.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Not to clog up your thread with a walk down my memory lane, but this is Hope's dam and sire. 

Apple head, slightly longer muzzle dam:









Apple head, stubby muzzled sire:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Hope ended up right in between:









I think that she will end up there or a muzzle about like Ruby's. See how Ruby's muzzle looked more boxy in the pic I posted earlier? I think that your baby has a similar boxy look by the pic as my two did younger.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Great illustration Karen!!!

Caitlyn, I froze the videos and tried to capture some profile pics for you. This puppy definitely has a domed apple head. I think the parents are very nice as well.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow, Hope is really spot on between her parents' looks! She's perfect, in my opinion.  And don't worry about posting the pics! I really like seeing puppy pics and parent pics of other Chis I admire here to compare what I'm supposed to look for. I appreciate it!

Tracy, well done! In that top picture she does look to have the perfect applehead dome shape. The father looks like his muzzle is slightly shorter than the mother's. I think the fawn puppy is going to have the longer muzzle like her mother, and the red one will be a bit shorter. Can't wait to get some more clearer pics to show you guys.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Caitlin, those are lovely pups, both of them! And I love mom and dad as well. I am so very excited for you to have finally located little ones within traveling distance and that meet the look you were searching for..I don't think you could go wrong with either of these puppies, but realize red is the color you are hoping for.. Prayers that all continues to go well and she will be home with you before you know it! Congrats, you will make such a wonderful chi momma.. Blessings, Deb


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Aw, thank you for the sweet words, Deb. I really cannot wait to have her home. I'm already looking at fun things like dresses and collars that match her color now.  And more toys! Can never have too many of those.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Caitlin she is adorable! Definitely looks to be applehead and she is so chubby and cute! Can't wait to see more pics once she's all yours


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Lol, I know! She looks like such a little porker! Even her face looks chubby, haha. I love it. She is adorable! Watching her grow is going to be so amazing. I can't wait to meet her.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

It's so great watching them grow and change. Chloe was such a little chunky monkey I was convinced she was going to be huge and now she's a tiny little girl of less than 4lb at 7 months - who knew!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

It's amazing how much they change! These are going to be an exciting but at the same time a dreadful 3.5 weeks having to wait to bring her home! It will be fun seeing how she changes from week to week, but so painful having to wait!


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Caitlin, she is perfectly beautiful and I am very happy for you! It will be a long three and a half weeks for all of us, LOL!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Aww, thank you, Terri. Lol, I know! I will post picture and video updates for everyone whenever I get them. I'm so worried about not having a deposit on her. We have already offered it twice but the breeder insists that she won't sell her to anyone else. I don't want to keep offering and harassing her about it. I guess I just have to trust her word that she is ours.


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

How cute. Good luck for the wait. I had to wait 4 weeks to pick up Eva, it was torture.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Like you, I prefer the fathers head.
The mom is a bit longer in the muzzle but I would say they are apple head pups for sure.
I agree the red girl is the most adorable out of the two.

I think you made a good choice and good luck with your new baby!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

to cute! im proper in love with the other one! wish i could have her/him! , gotta wait a year plus to get mine  congrats on getting yours though! x


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you, ladies!

Kitty, I'm waiting for the breeder to send a level profile pic of the puppy. Then we should really be able to see whether she's apple or not. I think she looks like it, but it's hard to tell with the sabling on her nose at those angles.


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

Caitlin i'm so happy for you congratulations. She is beautiful. can't wait to see some more photo's of you'r adorable baby.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Caitlin--I think that your pup is gorgeous. The parents look great and the breeder sounds wonderful. I also prefer shorter muzzle, and a nice domed apple head. I was set straight by one breeder on my search for a pup because what I wanted may not actually be healthy for the pup--too much extreme reduced muzzzle can lead to tooth problems, breathing trouble and digestive concerns ( have you ever experienced being in a room of Boston Terriers with wind ?? I will tell you it is not a good experience.) She looks like there will be a definite stop--and her muzzle will be short. Some of the extreme pups come from inbreedeing and also come with defects. she looks gorgeous and healthy--
[SIZE]


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you, Fay! Me too. 

Rubia, thank you for saying that! I do think the shorter muzzes are cute but you are right, I would rather have one that's a little longer to avoid any health problems. It will be very interesting to see how her head changes as she reaches 8 weeks.


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

Parsley'sMommy said:


> Thank you, Tracy! I'm having second thoughts now thinking she might not turn out to be very apple heady. Do you think she will be an applehead? As you can see, her momma doesn't have the short muzzle like an apple. I think she kinda looks more deer. I can't see the dad well enough to tell. We've asked for a profile pic of the puppy so hopefully that will determine her head shape.
> 
> We met online in November 2010 playing a game called Left 4 Dead, lol. My family thought I was a little crazy about the whole thing. My mom was worried sick at first but my dad was more relaxed about it. They all miss me a lot and I miss them just as much. It's hard being without my family. Sweden is alright, but to be honest, I wish we lived in the U.S. It's expensive and cold here! I do miss my home, but I'm also happy to be with my boyfriend. Honestly, I feel a bit torn. I wish him getting into the U.S. was as easy as it was for me to get into Sweden.


First, I want to say congratulations on finally finding the right puppy! She is gorgeous. 

Now, I also met my boyfriend online! He lives in Minneapolis and I am in Canada (for now) we have been together for almost 3 years and see each other quite frequently. I will be moving there, so I know what you mean about it being hard to get there. I think it's going to cost us around 4 grand for immigration fees plus interviews and medicals. Ick I'm not really looking forward to it! 
Wow I also just noticed you met him on a game! I met Jay on WoW haha!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you, Denise!

That is awesome. WOW, that's a lot of money. It was practically free for me to get into Sweden, besides the $200 application fee and the plane tickets.  I'm glad you're going to be able to move to him, though!

Lol, that's cool! We both play WoW, too! I actually introduced the game to him after we met online because I had been playing since it was released in 2004. Now he loves it more than I do, ha.


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

They are beautiful, if I had to choose it would also be the red one!!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you, Wodjeka! Do you think she will be an apple? I can tell her sire is for sure, but the dam is a little more deer shaped.


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

Well, to be honest... there is no way to tell you for 100% sure. No one can.

With puppies you will always have some that look like daddy, some like mommy, some in between, some more extreme then mom / dad. (longer muzzle then mom, shorter then dad) 

The only way to get an idea how she is gonna look, is to look into the bloodline. Looking at litters from dogs of her bloodline, possible sired litters from dad and so on.

Now she has a nice apple head. But when she grows older her muzzle can get slightly longer, because of mom. But it can also stay like it is, and look more like daddy.
With puppies it is always a gamble...

As an example; when you pick a puppy for showing you can tell for 95% how a dog is finally gonna look around 6-9 months of age.. before that everything can change a lot. 

But considering the type you like, I think she will be a great pick!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you for the information! I was curious if all puppies just ended up being a mix of both parents or if sometimes they come out looking completely like one parent or the other, or even different from either. I guess all I can do is watch her grow and observe how she changes over the weeks.


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

I think she will be the type you like, and when you finally get her, she will always be the most beautiful chi in the world


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

You are probably right. I'll fall in love with her because she will be my baby, no matter what she looks like. Right now I'm just thinking "but what if I see other puppies that I think are cuter than her when I have her!" lol... but I think that's just a feeling I'm having before actually having her with me. For example, I think my first Chihuahua is still the cutest Chi in the world. I'm sure other people would beg to differ, but she's my precious baby so I think she is the best.


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

I think it is normal that you have that feeling, but I am sure that that will dissapear as soon as you have her!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

That is when you do what I did and you get a second and then a third...


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I bet you're right, Wodjeka. 

Lol, Karen. I know! I really want a little boy to name Walter. It's definitely going to happen... some day. Just don't tell my boyfriend! 

Speaking of names, my mom told me to name this girl Potato because she's so chubby, lol. But it's normal for 4-5 week old Chis to look chubby like that, right? I expect she should start thinning out by 8-10 weeks.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

OH GOD. Just saw an ad for another adorable puppy in the same area, but they are ready to leave now. Crap, see what I mean, lol. I'm not sure if it's a male or female though because they forgot to specify. I don't think I see a little boy part, though.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

This is one of those moments where I wished I lived on my own... and could have as many Chihuahuas as I want.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

...and so the collecting begins...haha!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

LOL. Well... we mailed anyways. Perfect timing because my boyfriend just got home when the ad was posted. I just have to know if it's a female... and what her parents look like. The whole litter has floppy ears still at 8 weeks so I'm wondering if one of the parents has floppy ears.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

We just received more new pictures of the red puppy too. I'm banging my head against the wall right now. I JUST WANT THEM ALL!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Chubby is a good thing in 4 week old pups, you would want to worry if they weren't nice and fat.
The floppy eared pup looks as though she will have lovely big ears. They always take a bit longer to 'go up' lol. Bambi was about 4 months before hers went up.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Two great things to hear! That puppy that was just listed is super cute and the exact same price as this red one. She's ready to leave today. I'm super torn now. I want to see her parents to see what they look like. If they're both perfect appleheads with short muzzles... I don't know what I'm going to do...


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Another picture of her with her brother:










We haven't received a response yet but my boyfriend is going to call in a few minutes if they don't respond via email by then.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

We called.. but they didn't answer. Strange, because they put ad up within the hour.


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

Keep trying! Hopefully they will answer next call... Keep us posted


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

He's on the phone speaking with the breeder now! Will let you know what they say. Hopefully we can get them to mail some pics of the parents too.


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

Excited! Post them quickly! LOL!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

He just got off the phone! She's going to mail us pictures of the parents! She told us that she is basically ours if we decide want her when we see the parents and we can put down a deposit to reserve her. Wow, I can't believe I came across TWO adorable puppies at the same time in the same area for the same price, after searching for months with no success. I'm a little torn right now, but I think the parent's will be the determining factor between the two.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I am so antsy right now. And to tear me and all of the rest of you up even more, here are a few more pictures of the red girl we received just before we called this other breeder:




























I will make the decision after I see the sable and white girl's parents, but it's going to be difficult. They are both so cute.


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

Waiting patiently..........tapping fingers.........HEHEHEE


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

Also a beautiful puppy. Think I like her even better than "the first" one.


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

What a cutie! Short little legs . Your right, it will be HARD!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

My stomach is in knots right now with the anticipation of seeing this girl's parents. I think the sable and white girl is definitely going to have the head shape I like with a short muzzle. It's so tiny already! The breeder said she is very small, and the parents are also small adults. I know being small is not necessarily a good thing, but I do love small Chis, as long as they are a healthy weight. My first Chi living back home in the U.S. is very small so she reminds me of her.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Now that is an apple. That dog has a great head and you would not want her muzzle any shorter. I think that she is exactly what you want. I think she will be a red with a bit or black sabling.

Ears did not go up until 10-12 weeks for Hope.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

That's what I thought when I saw her, Karen. No doubt about it, she has exactly the head shape I want.

The whole litter (there's the shorthair male in the pic and a longhair male) has floppy ears. Do you think this means they will all be floppy eared as adults or is there a chance they will stand up? Did Ruby's parents have floppy ears? I noticed the rest of her litter did too. Do you know if they all remained floppy? Sorry for all of the questions, lol.


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

Can't wait to see the parents of the "second puppy" 
when I look just at the puppy pictures/movie of both of the puppies I would say, go for the second one.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks, Wodjeka.  I really do like this one's head. I still like the red girl but I'm still not sure what kind of head she will have. I too am so anxious to see the parents.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Parsley'sMommy said:


> That's what I thought when I saw her, Karen. No doubt about it, she has exactly the head shape I want.
> 
> The whole litter (there's the shorthair male in the pic and a longhair male) has floppy ears. Do you think this means they will all be floppy eared as adults or is there a chance they will stand up? Did Ruby's parents have floppy ears? I noticed the rest of her litter did too. Do you know if they all remained floppy? Sorry for all of the questions, lol.


They will stand. All of Ruby's litter mates ears went up. They just sold her sister a few months back and the pics showed her with her ears up. 
She is 8 weeks? Hope's ears were floppy at 9 weeks when we got her and up about 11 weeks.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Ruby's dad is a pretty champion. He has been with several kennels. This is him:









The only picture I have of her dam is terrible. She was not pretty.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

We received the pictures! Here are the parents (mother shorthair, father longhair):


























And here is the litter a bit younger:


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Nice!

See the "boxy" nose I was describing? It needs to start out boxy (at least my girls) to not end up too long or pointy. 

Eden's nose is a bit pointy.

What are you going to do??


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow, Ruby's father was gorgeous!

It looks like the father has one floppy ear, lol. I think he's cute, though. So maybe there is a chance their ears won't stand up all the way? I think they are both very nice and applehead. What do you guys think?


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm honestly torn, Karen. This is a very hard decision. If we decide on this new puppy, we will be able to get her by this weekend or early next week. If we wait for the red one, we have to wait until the end of May. I like this puppy because she seems to have the perfect head, but I do hope her ears stand up. Since her father seems to have a floppy ear, I guess there's a chance that these puppies might have floppy ears too. The father does not have a pedigree, but the mother does.

I liked the father of the red one, but the mother had a longer muzzle and flatter head than I had hoped for. I think they are also bigger Chihuahuas than these new parents, so I expect their puppies are going to be a bit larger than this new one. I still think the red girl is adorable, it's just that we have to wait so long and there's the chance that she could grow a long muzzle like her mom.

I seriously don't know what to do!


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

Like the parents of the second puppy better, if it was my puppy, I would go for that one.

It is possible the puppy gets a floppy ear, but the risk of that is almost the same with the other puppy.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you for your opinion, Wodjeka. It really helps me. I think I am leaning towards the second puppy right now as well, just because both parents look more promising. My Chi in the U.S. has slightly folded tips on her ears and I think she is the cutest thing ever. Wouldn't want her any other way.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

To know all those things for certain you'd have to get an older puppy. Like 6-10 months old. You are kind of gambling with any baby you get. 

I see a lot of people here who talk about their baby being full size or completely grown and they are talking about a dog that is 6-9 months old! My girls changed even after that age. We got Eden at 8 months and she has gained a half a pound. The Vet tried to tell me she was done growing when we got her. Nope.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I think I am leaning towards the second puppy too. That pic of her with the plant is soooo cute. She has the head shape you are looking for. I love her mom.  

I bet her ears will go up. You could tape them if you wanted to give them more support. (you can use breathe right strips). 

Do you know what the second puppy weighs? Or the weights on both sets of parents?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I think it comes down to whether you want a red or a blue fawn.....
Second puppy is very nice, because she is that bit older you can be more certain of her head shape, and she does appear to be the type you like.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I actually just realized this puppy is 9.5 weeks right now. She was born February 23rd.

You're right, Karen. I guess I just need to go with my gut. I think the second puppy has promising features to base off of already, plus two very cute parents. I even love her father's floppy ear, lol. It gives him character.

Tracy, the pic of her with the plant is what stole my heart! 

Oh, so it's okay to tape their ears? I saw that mentioned online a few times, but I didn't know if it actually helped or if it was safe.

We don't know what they weigh yet, but the parents definitely look a lot smaller than the first puppy's parents.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Chihuahua's grow until about 18 mos.
Looking at the new pics you have posted I prefer the second puppy.
I especially like the mother she has a very pretty face and delicate muzzle. I'm not so keen on the second pups father though, but again.. the puppy herself looks nice.

If it was me.. I would lean that way I think.
And the benefit is you get her sooner.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Parsley'sMommy said:


> Oh, so it's okay to tape their ears? I saw that mentioned online a few times, but I didn't know if it actually helped or if it was safe.


I personally would not do that with my dogs, I've seen it mentioned as well and I think it's the show types that do it because they basically have to! otherwise a dog with ears down would be disqualified from the show standards.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

To be honest, I like this new puppy's color a little better. My favorite color coats are the lightest. I like red too because it's lighter than black or brown, but I really love creams and fawns.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Sounds like you have already decided!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks, Kitty! I think my boyfriend and I are pretty set on getting the second one now. I too love the mother of the second puppy. I didn't like the mother of the first puppy so much. Both fathers I am mutual about. I couldn't really see the father of the first litter so well, but I don't mind this father. He has a funny ear, but I do like his face enough.


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

If you want her ear to stand you can tape it for sure.
Let someone teach you how to do it, because the tape needs to be replaced often.
Keep in mind that ears can get floppy again when they change teeth.
Floppy ears can becoming standing ears till the dog is about 1 year old.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I will look into taping in case her ears don't seem to make any progress. I think we are definitely getting her, though. She really does have the cutest head. Trying to get my boyfriend to male back the breeder and offer our deposit. He wants to wait until tomorrow (I don't know why), but I told him she could very well be reserved by someone else by then. :foxes15:


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

If you are sure you want her don't wait... chi girls can sometimes be sold so fast...

Would be a big bummer if you are to late...


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I agree. My boyfriend should know this since we have had it happen to us within just an hour of being too late. He's mailing her now to confirm that we'll take her.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

We just received more pictures of the parents. The father actually looks quite beautiful in them. Will post them in a minute. Just need my boyfriend to send them to me on my computer from his email.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Father (the first might be a puppy pic, not sure):


















Mother's puppy picture:


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Well the mummy looks a lot like my Bambi, she is just the type of Chi I prefer. And Daddy looks very handsome too, both ears are up in these pics, he might just have 'sleepy ears' some like to flop when they are relaxed. I do like the blue fawns, my old Whippet was this colour. Plus because she is blue not black based, you know she won't get as dark.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Well, I guess it's official that I will have my new Chi baby next week, or maybe even this week. We mailed back and confirmed that we'd like to offer a deposit. She is getting a vet check on either Thursday or Monday, then we can go pick her up. I'm so excited that I feel like I'm going to fall over, lol. She's so beautiful. I guess good things come to those who wait!


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

See? It worked out really well that the other breeder wouldnt accept a deposit. Her loss. Your getting a gorgeous pup! Excited for you Caitlin... Not much longer now and your baby will be in your arms and your heart!!


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

Caitlin that is brilliant news i'm so excited for you. Do you know what you'r going to call her.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing, Mary. She really must be meant for me since the other breeder wouldn't take my deposit. I can't wait to get her and post pics for everyone!

Fay, thank you so much! I'm pretty sure we're going to call her Parsley, like we were going to call the other one. I actually think it suits this girl better for some reason.


----------



## Sunnie (Dec 19, 2011)

She's absolutely adorable! You are going to be so happy, and weeks sooner than you thought! Twas meant to be!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you, Sunnie! I feel a little bad about showing so much interest to the first breeder for her puppy, but she's the one that didn't accept my deposit offer! I'm really happy. I just keep looking back at all the pictures of her and her parents. I can't wait to get her home!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Get your camera ready! We will be expecting LOTS of pics!!!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Don't worry, it's fully charged and ready to go!!!


----------



## Sunnie (Dec 19, 2011)

Parsley'sMommy said:


> Thank you, Sunnie! I feel a little bad about showing so much interest to the first breeder for her puppy, but she's the one that didn't accept my deposit offer! I'm really happy. I just keep looking back at all the pictures of her and her parents. I can't wait to get her home!


Have you contacted her yet to tell her you've chosen another puppy?

Oh well...I'm sure that puppy will find the perfect home for it.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

We have not. We're waiting to hear back from this breeder to get her bank info and send the deposit, just to be sure first. We mailed her after she sent us the last pictures and told her we decided we were certain and willing to put down the deposit. It's late here though so she probably went off to bed. I'm sure she'll mail us in the morning with the info.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I also don't doubt that that puppy will find a perfect home as well. She is still really adorable.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Boy did I miss a lot overnight - sucks being on the opposite side of the world than most of you.

The second puppy is adorable too! probaby going to be more of the real applehead look because of the shorter nose. Her Mum is a real beauty so if she turns out anything like that you will have a gorgeous girl.

Don't worry about her ears not being up by 9 weeks. My Chloe's were up and down from the time I got her at 8 weeks and didn't stay up until about 13 or 14 weeks.

Whichever pup you end up with I'm sure she will bring you a lot of joy!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi, Sarah! Thank you. I agree that she's definitely going to have the perfect head shape I want. Her muzzle is tiny. It's the tiniest I would want it. She has a very nice dome-shaped head as well. I agree that her Mom is very pretty. I love her dad too even. I definitely like these parents better.

We have chosen this new puppy and mailed the breeder that we were willing to put down the deposit. We mailed just minutes after she sent the second batch of pics of the parents, so I think we just missed her and she went to bed since it was a bit late here. Hopefully she mails back in the morning with her bank info so I can send in the deposit. 

Also, I'm glad to hear Chloe's ears weren't perfectly straight by that age either. This puppy is just over 9 weeks now and her two brothers also have floppy ears. The second pics of the dad show his ears both straight up, so I think their ears should stand.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Ohh, the breeder mailed back now with her info! I'm surprised because it's 1:30am here. YAY! So this confirms it. The little fawn puppy "Emma" as she is calling her now will be ours after Thursday!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

This Thursday, as in the day after tomorrow?


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Yes!!! So hopefully Friday or Saturday is when we can go get her!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

The breeder says she's very cuddly, playful, and just a little shy. She's overall a sweet puppy and she says we made a great choice.  Omg, I am so excited, I'm crying.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i just read thru your thread now. this is very exciting! i'm so happy for you. congratulations on making your final decision!! i love the second puppy that you picked, she's so adorable . i cant wait till you get her home and we get to see some more pics!!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you so much, Elaina! I will be sure to post a picture of her in her new dress I bought from you when it arrives.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh yay!!!! Congats to the new "mommy" she is precious, and I can't wait to see more pics of her. And you only have to wait a few days instead of a few weeks! I am so happy for you.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you, LB! I know! This is wonderful. I'm not sure I'm going to be able to sleep these next few days, lol. I better though so I'm rested and ready for puppy training and playing!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Parsley'sMommy said:


> Thank you so much, Elaina! I will be sure to post a picture of her in her new dress I bought from you when it arrives.



cant wait!!! i got it out in the mail today


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you so much! You're awesome!! It's going to be so adorable on her.  Now all I want to do is look at and buy more accessories and clothes!


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

Congrats Caitlin! You will be a great chi mommy!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you, Mary! That means so much to me because I am trying to be 100% prepared and make sure I do everything right from the moment she steps into her new forever home.


----------



## Sunnie (Dec 19, 2011)

Parsley is such a lucky little girl! And yeah, get some sleep in the next couple of nights because she might keep you up the first few nights. LOL


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Lol, oh yeah, I'm sure she will! Going to be fun.  Luckily I am doing indoor potty pad training so she is going to have free access to her pad all night, so I won't need to get up and let her out.


----------



## Sunnie (Dec 19, 2011)

Only way to go, in my book.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Some people really dislike the pads, but my Chi in the US was potty pad trained from the start. We had 100% success with her and she's 8 now and always only goes on her pad, no matter where we put it. I live in Sweden now so I really think having this pup potty trained indoors will be beneficial in the winter. Plus we live in a second floor apartment right on a main road without a yard. It's definitely the best option for us.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

I just have to say.....I am soooooo excited for you!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you!!!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow, I am waaaaaaay behind! I'm soooooo excited!!!!!!! I loved the little red chi, but when I saw the pic of the second chi I fell in love. I'm so thrilled you were able to get that little baby doll AND you don't have to wait!!!!! I don't know what to say but YAY!!!!!!!!  Can't wait for more updates and pics!


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

I am so so so so SO excited for you! I'm also excited for your boyfriend, because now he'll get to experience this amazing breed, too.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you, Tina and LaceyGirl! I am so beyond excited. I'm browsing fancy online pet boutiques now for totally non-essential things to spoil her with.  I'm sending links to my mom too and she's all excited about getting to spoil her new grandpuppy, hehe.

If anyone knows of any nice sites that ship to Europe, I would love to hear about them!


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Aww they are both adorable. Happy for you!!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks, Jenn! We are now getting the new puppy I posted several pages back. She's a fawn color with a very short muzzle and apple head. I just keep looking at her pictures. Can't wait to bring her home.


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

Catlin, you have found your perfect girl. That is the one you want. So no more searching or looking for other ones. You have found your perfect baby. So that's it. No more looking anymore.

Hugs Regina and Timmy


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Regina, that's the kick in the butt I need right now. Believe it or not, I haven't slept because I suddenly got really nervous about this girl's floppy ears. I would really like her ears to stand since that is what I'm most attracted to... I don't want to look at other puppies with erect ears and think "Damn, I should have waited for one with erect ears instead." She is completely adorable and perfect otherwise. It's just those ears that I wish were up. I have looked up how to tape them and I plan on doing it if we get her and her ears aren't up by 12 weeks. She is just under 10 weeks old now. I worry her ears are not going to stand up.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Stop worrying! She just needs time! She is perfect, trust yourself.


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

Catlin, look at my puppy pictures of Timmy,he was a little chunky monkey. He grew out of that phase, and now he is the perfect, slim apple head chi. And even if he wasn't, I would not love him any less.

Once you see the puppy in person, you will fall in love. Yes, you will fall in love, will not matter if she has an apple head or not, short muzzle etc cetrra.

Go see both girls and go with your heart. You will know exactly which one is for you.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I really really like this second puppy a lot more and also the parents!!! Congrats dot worry about the ears I bet they will stand up! Give it a few weeks.


----------

